# Forebrake on bladed fork



## ADReese (Mar 29, 2018)

Is there a specific band/clamp made to use a drum brake on a postwar blade fork? I have seen thick, rounded ones for springers. Can I get away with something similar to the coaster brake band in the rear?


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't know if they made one for a bladed fork, but I fattened one of the round ones for my Dx.


----------



## ADReese (Mar 29, 2018)

Thats what Im leaning towards. Did it crack? It doesn't seem very malleable. The one I have is thick.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2018)

They did make a another clamp and someone here posted a picture of it and I believe a part number not to long ago.

Thought I could find it in the 1962 parts catalog but I don't see it mentioned specifically. Possibly # 4778?


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 29, 2018)

On my 60 Jag.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 30, 2018)

ADReese said:


> Thats what Im leaning towards. Did it crack? It doesn't seem very malleable. The one I have is thick.



It didn't crack on me. I don't remember if I heated or not. It's been a while. Barry

I tried to find a photo, but can't find one.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 30, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> They did make a another clamp and someone here posted a picture of it and I believe a part number not to long ago.
> 
> Thought I could find it in the 1962 parts catalog but I don't see it mentioned specifically. Possibly # 4778?
> 
> View attachment 779296



I agree with you about 4778.  I don't think they would have the one specifying for a tubular spring fork otherwise. Barry

I'd sure love to see a photo of a flat one. LOL


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 30, 2018)

I kept looking and found this photo. It doesn't look like I heated it.


----------



## ADReese (Mar 30, 2018)

Awesome guys! Thanks for the ideas and info. Looks like I'll need to be a little creative.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 30, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332597217045

I've used these on the prewar truss forks with great success.


----------



## ADReese (Mar 30, 2018)

Those look great too!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 30, 2018)

home made out of 16 gauge cold rolled steel. I used a sheet metal brake but you could do it in a vise.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 12, 2019)

Think I'm gonna have to take    autocycleplanes                        ......advice and try 1 of those. Might save a month of fabrication.


----------



## ADReese (Nov 12, 2019)

Saw this thread popped back up. Here is my update on that job. I made some out of old wald basket clamps I had. They had the right vintage finish and hardware I was after. I lined them both with some thin camper tape to help protect the paint a little. After a little love they worked perfectly.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 24, 2019)

I bought the clamp from Bicycle bones.  I was hoping it would allow pork chop to pivot clear of fender stay. Also it was more oval than round. Which is what I wanted. I made a form to mimic fork dimensions and molded clamp around it. But it turned out the pork chop was modified (bent) by previous owner to fit colson. So the clamp was centered on fork leg but the pork chop was no longer in stock position.  I will post pics with replacement chop. As this led to removal of fork for straightening- fender stay straightened + overpaint removal- axle replacement fork cup replacement etc....
'


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 24, 2019)

The Rear Drum brake clamp has a much flatter profile and would be ideal for the front fork.
The rear frame stay is pretty flat looking profile so they made a different clamp for the rear drum brakes


----------

